

Top Digital Lifestyle products of 2008 - mrspin
http://www.last100.com/2008/12/18/top-ten/

======
mrspin
The choices aren't based on sales but other factors such as innovation,
features, ease of use etc. How much they have changed the game as it were.

------
ObieJazz
Android? PS3? I thought the conventional wisdom was that these are doing
poorly.

